

An Analysis of Ludum Dare 23, 24 & 25 - aschearer
http://www.spottedzebrasoftware.com/blog/ludum-dare-analysis.html

======
aschearer
Hi everyone, this weekend was Ludum Dare 26. Ludum Dare (or LD) is a 48-hour
game making competition and normally has over a thousand entries. I didn't
have to participate so instead I wrote a tool to extract data about the past
three contests and did a little analysis which I thought I would share.

